# Ahem.... Thread hijacking ... please don't



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:4-thatsba

Only post images in someone else's thread if invited to do so or if you ask the OP first and that it is directly applicable to the OP's original thread and image/s.

Thanks folks :wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Apologies given and warning duly noted :wink:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

No worries... the problem is that we are all so keen, including me, to partake in a thread, and add an image related to that subject.

In some ways a multi threaded thread would be fun. Perhaps we could start a sticky as such a thread... What do you folks think?

We would need some simple rules like 
'no more than 4 images per post' etc etc

Lets have some feedback on the idea... 

This is an example of one gigantic single thread in a photographic forum I am a member of: Click Here to visit Stats of that thread:
1516 Pages
37,873 posts
1,619,256 viewings

That thread is run as it if is a club chat room - do you guys want one as a clubroom? - If so, what shall we call it? Come up with YOUR ideas... It will be your club...
Clubroom?
The darkroom?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

the darkroom sounds ideal to me because of its obvious reference to photography and its processes - we talk of the old school style of darkroom and still call it that for the newer styles and processes - the digital darkroom

lol - tried to get on that thread you posted a link to and it's still loading after 3 minutes - and I'm on @ 6-7Mbps at the moment


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

zuluclayman said:


> lol - tried to get on that thread you posted a link to and it's still loading after 3 minutes - and I'm on @ 6-7Mbps at the moment


I'll wait to check it out later then .. thanks for the warning ..


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sounds like it could be fun but as there's only 1/2 dozen of us it might be better just to keep on opening new threads as we get the urge to share.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

'The Darkroom' sounds excellent - OK, there's notalot of regulars here, but then again, it's still a relatively new forum, compared to the rest of TSF.

Another advantage of having a 'Chat-thread' though. is that the rest of the forum doesn't get filled up with chatter, making easier for other members to find specific threads or just browse around.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I prefer to "interact" rather than chat .. that means opening a thread and sharing experiences & photo's looking for ideas etc .. but until whatever happens actually materializes, I'll go with the flow ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> the darkroom sounds ideal to me because of its obvious reference to photography and its processes - we talk of the old school style of darkroom and still call it that for the newer styles and processes - the digital darkroom
> 
> lol - tried to get on that thread you posted a link to and it's still loading after 3 minutes - and I'm on @ 6-7Mbps at the moment


It is a photo forum - a broadband service is best... but well worth a visit. some real 'in your face' stuff by the best there is.

...And you folk down-under - It takes a bit longer 'cos it got further to go! :grin:

OK "*The Darkroom*" it is...:smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

DonaldG said:


> ...........
> 
> ...And you folk down-under - It takes a bit longer 'cos it got further to go! :grin:


But it's downhill all the way


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> But it's downhill all the way


That only works for astronaughts returning from the moon...!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

But... but... Isn't that why it's called 'Down-under', cos it's down from here? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol:



> Ahem.... Thread hijacking ... please don't


:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## SherekaSanders (Feb 9, 2011)

ok, will do.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------

